# Nidecker Ultralight



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

a very generous friend let me ride his for about an hour. It's fast, stable, quick edge to edge and carves well. After the ride, I had to get one for myself and ended up with a Megalight which is very similar but a tad less expensive. Megalight floats well in pow - didn't to try the Ultralight in anything deep but I imagine it should be similar due to similar shape and camrock profile


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

how does it compare on ice to lib's and NS's?


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

havent ridden either in ice or anything too hardpacked so am unable to comment. works well on groomed snow though.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Anywhere in the states you can buy these boards online? Have looked around but only found a couple of euro websites


----------



## nip175 (Nov 4, 2012)

Soawsome said:


> how does it compare on ice to lib's and NS's?


don't be fooled by, "turns ice into powder". it does not do that. i will be switching up my c2btx probably next season. its not that great on ice like they say it is. i've ridden lib for two seasons now.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I just found and ordered one of these. We'll see, and ill report when it gets in and I have a chance to give it some days.

Nidecker Snowboards - Ultralight - Ferrari, Rolex, Ultralight

I just need to find the right pair of bindings now...


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I ride an older model Nidecker Legacy, its a freeride cambered directional twin. Pretty light, fairly stiff (7/10) and charges pretty hard. The topsheet on mine is seethrough and you can see the core which pretty cool imo. I wouldnt be suprised if people said its not the dampest board, but i don't really have anything to compare it to at this point. Overall i am satisfied with my board, and i think anyone else would feel that way about a nidecker board.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The newer models are getting amazing reviews, hard to find thou..at least in canada. 

Interesting that it seems Nidecker makes YES and Jones snowboards.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

You are correct, Nidecker did make the Jones boards, notice the tense? They have since switched manufatures. Wonder why? Pick up a 2013 and 2012 and compare. End of story. 


That being said, I love some of the new stuff coming out of Yes.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

cc898 said:


> You are correct, Nidecker did make the Jones boards, notice the tense? They have since switched manufatures. Wonder why? Pick up a 2013 and 2012 and compare. End of story.
> 
> 
> That being said, I love some of the new stuff coming out of Yes.


I have picked up both :dunno:

What should I be looking for as an obvious? I know there were some complaints over the top sheet of the 2012 Jones, but never hear of any other issues unless im missing something...


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Other issues included poor finishing, crap inserts, delams, lack of proper camber profiles.

I have a 2012, and it is very pooly finished, but I love the ride, it is also totally flat, no camber at all. The new ones are where the old ones should have been.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

My ultralight arrived today. This is easily the coolest looking snowboard I have seen. Hopefully it rides just a good as it looks. Time will tell.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I would have to agree!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

best part is my first initial is N.

:laugh:


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

cc898 said:


> Other issues included poor finishing, crap inserts, delams, lack of proper camber profiles.
> 
> I have a 2012, and it is very pooly finished, but I love the ride, it is also totally flat, no camber at all. The new ones are where the old ones should have been.


I read somewhere some of the Jones/Yes boards with quality issues were made at Nidecker's Tunisia factory which I think was then shut down. The better boards were made in Switzerland. I have a 2011/12 Yes Great Beauties that is fine, although it has a spelling mistake on the sidewall - says "great beautys"!! Probably a Tunisian board...:laugh:


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

what a beauty... love that clear window


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> I read somewhere some of the Jones/Yes boards with quality issues were made at Nidecker's Tunisia factory which I think was then shut down. The better boards were made in Switzerland. I have a 2011/12 Yes Great Beauties that is fine, although it has a spelling mistake on the sidewall - says "great beautys"!! Probably a Tunisian board...:laugh:


My new Hovercraft is made in Austria.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't usually gush over graphics... but that's a sexy looking board.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

New Hovey is made in Austria 'cause Jones dropped Nidecker and went with ...........


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

cc898 said:


> New Hovey is made in Austria 'cause Jones dropped Nidecker and went with ...........


Both Jones and Yes now manufactured by Elan in Austria I think.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

GST, so yeah, I guess thats right


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Im not going to write a whole review because im not there yet with enough experience to give one that wouldn't suck. Having said that i have gone through 5 boards trying to find the best one to meet the style and snow-conditions that I spend the vast majority of my time with.

Although I now have multiple boards, id prefer one that does a great job at everything I do which is bomb groomers, carve, and float in powder. Today I was at my local hill which had 11 cm (4.5") of new snow on top of had pack in the morning which turned heavy and crappy by 1pm. This board floated great in powder, and was a tank through the crap without giving an inch at high speeds. Turn initiation was fast and easy, although I had a new pair of IPOs, so I cant say for sure how much of that was board or bindings. 

The board gave me a smile on my face and sense of relief that I finally found what I was looking for from a board. I certainly need more time to test it in the crap, ice and more of everything, but so far im very pleased.

If you have the chance, means or simply get drunk and order shit blind online like me then id highly recommend it if your riding style matches mine.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Im not going to write a whole review because im not there yet with enough experience to give one that wouldn't suck. Having said that i have gone through 5 boards trying to find the best one to meet the style and snow-conditions that I spend the vast majority of my time with.
> 
> Although I now have multiple boards, id prefer one that does a great job at everything I do which is bomb groomers, carve, and float in powder. Today I was at my local hill which had 11 cm (4.5") of new snow on top of had pack in the morning which turned heavy and crappy by 1pm. This board floated great in powder, and was a tank through the crap without giving an inch at high speeds. Turn initiation was fast and easy, although I had a new pair of IPOs, so I cant say for sure how much of that was board or bindings.
> 
> ...


If that board performs as good as it looks then must be awesome! :thumbsup:

What other boards and bindings set-ups do you currently have?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> If that board performs as good as it looks then must be awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> What other boards and bindings set-ups do you currently have?


Another great day on the slopes with it. more powder, and a better test on good conditioned groomed runs. I love how it doesnt budget when hitting top speeds, yet floats great in powder. Im sure a critical rider could find a flow in one area, but for me it certainly feels like no compromise. 

My current set-ups are:

Burton Vapor/Diode
Burton Mystery/Genesis
Burton Custom Flying V
DC Tone 

All are now for sale...the Mystery is actually pretty much sold.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sassicaia, was wondering how your winter is going up north and how your Ultralight is performing and holding up? I had only two days on my UL this year. It's such a great board, it's doubtful I'll ride anything else. The winter in California sucked, warmest Jan, Feb on record. I hope yours continues to be great. Best of luck.


----------

